# 09/23 Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Who will challenge for the Universal Title on the season premiere of Raw next week?*



WWE said:


> The season premiere of Raw kicks off next week with a Universal Title Match between Seth Rollins and the winner of the Fatal 5-Way Match that will take place this Monday night on Raw!
> 
> Rey Mysterio, Ricochet, AJ Styles, Robert Roode and Shinsuke Nakamura will collide with each eyeing the opportunity to clash with Rollins for the top prize on Raw. Which Superstar will prevail in the always unpredictable climate that is a Fatal 5-Way Match to advance on to a chance to capture the Universal Title next week on the season premiere of Raw?
> 
> Catch Monday Night Raw, live at 8/7 C on USA Network to find out!











*
What’s in store on a new “Firefly Fun House”?*



> “The Fiend” Bray Wyatt’s attack on Seth Rollins at WWE Clash of Champions was a shocking development and foreshadowed a dark new challenge for the Universal Champion. As the two rivals prepare for their showdown at WWE Hell in a Cell, Wyatt returns with an all new edition of “Firefly Fun House.” Will Huskus the Pig Boy or Mercy Buzzard calm their friend’s nerves or will “The Fiend” Bray Wyatt have a new warning for The Beastslayer? Look for possible clues on a new edition of “Firefly Fun House.”












*Can The Boss combat Nikki Cross’ chaos?*



> Sasha Banks & Bayley decimated the WWE Women’s Tag Team Champions last week with Bayley doing a number on Alexa Bliss’ knee when she rammed it into the steel steps and Banks making Nikki Cross tap out, but not before Cross almost defeated The Boss in the tag-team affair.
> 
> Now, feeling like she has something to prove and a friend to avenge, Nikki will aim to pick up where she left off when she challenges Sasha this Monday night on Raw. With each of their respective partners in their corner, can Cross pick up the biggest singles win of her career or will The Boss make yet another bold statement en route to her Raw Women’s Championship Match against Becky Lynch inside Hell in a Cell on Oct.6?












*Chad Gable to square off with Baron Corbin in a King of the Ring Final rematch*



> King of the Ring Baron Corbin’s coronation was cut painfully short on SmackDown LIVE when Chad Gable launched a furious attack, destroying not only the new King’s crown and throne but also his ego. Who will emerge the victor when the two square off on Raw?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I hope Alexa whacks Bayley with a crutch during the match in retaliation from last week.

AJ should win the 5 way and set up a match at Survivor Series, If they feel like holding out until then, We don't need another Universal vs WWE champions match again tbh, Or you could just give Ricochet the shot for next week's Raw and lose.

Gable and Corbin with no stakes at hand doesn't seem very interesting.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

In!
Omg I can't wait for...

and I'm out.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sasha has two weeks to build up a hell in the cell match, Bayley has two weeks to build wutever the fuck they're doing with her triple threat fatal fourway , wuteva. Alexa and Nikki still don't a decent contender lined up for their belt. So why in the fuck do you have these four farting around with each other?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Here's praying AJ doesn't win this, whoever wins that 5 way is nothing more than a expendable tool being used as ratings grab and pin.

Hopefully Rey wins, they've already killed the credibility he has and you'd get a decent match.



Blissed Phenomenon said:


> I hope Alexa whacks Bayley with a crutch during the match in retaliation from last week.
> 
> AJ should win the 5 way and set up a match at Survivor Series, If they feel like holding out until then, We don't need another Universal vs WWE champions match again tbh, Or you could just give Ricochet the shot for next week's Raw and lose.
> 
> Gable and Corbin with no stakes at hand doesn't seem very interesting.


 The match is for their Raw season "premiere" the following week.

Whoever wins this is going to be eating a pin for Seth or will be added to the HIAC match and eat a pin to The Fiend at HIAC.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why do they continue to have the women's tag titles be in story lines with already established stars...for the 100th time they should be using the belts to showcase and build up other women.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Here for Bray Wyatt.

And I hope Chad Gable taps out Baron Corbin's boring ass. Oh, I'm sorry, he actually generates heel heat, my bad...


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Why do they continue to have the women's tag titles be in story lines with already established stars...for the 100th time they should be using the belts to showcase and build up other women.


Also what even happens to these belts and the 24/7 belt. When the wild card rule goes away they supposed to be defended on all brands. Also maybe with nxt being live they could go ther.


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

The Women's Tag titles were supposed to help build up a midcard for women. Instead, they are just leeching off of the Main Women's Titles. 
Maybe Bayley will interfere quickly. (Maybe give Nikki/Alexa a beat down with a kendo stick?) That match shouldn't last long. 
Becky can come out for the save and Bayley and Sasha run away from her. Bayley and Sasha get to look strong but still play the cowardly heel game.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Why do they continue to have the women's tag titles be in story lines with already established stars...for the 100th time they should be using the belts to showcase and build up other women.


Well, they had that opportunity with the Iiconics when they champions, to showcase them and shit and they didn't do it.

To play Devil's advocate this time: There are 3 teams besides Alexa and Nikki: Mandy and Sonya just lost so they are out, Kairi and Asuka, for whatever reason, seem like they were given time off (Kairi is in Japan ffs) and Peyton seems to be injured, so if she is that rules out the Iiconics.

But yeah, it seems dumb to have Nikki facing Sasha since that probably won't lead to a tag title match and Sasha more than likely is gonna win this match, it really would be stupid for her to lose 2 weeks away from her biggest match since her return, but it's WWE, so it could happen, maybe setting up Nikki to challenge Sasha if she wins the title and Becky is moved to SD. Also, they keep beating the tag champions for no reason is annoying but we saw last week that they don't care about tag team wrestling when they buried both the RAW and SD tag champions in the same segment


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

aliasocfan said:


> The Women's Tag titles were supposed to help build up a midcard for women. Instead, they are just leeching off of the Main Women's Titles.
> Maybe Bayley will interfere quickly. (Maybe give Nikki/Alexa a beat down with a kendo stick?) That match shouldn't last long.
> Becky can come out for the save and Bayley and Sasha run away from her. Bayley and Sasha get to look strong but still play the cowardly heel game.


Why would Becky help them? That makes no sense. Even when Becky came out last week, she never bothered with Nikki.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Guess Nikki will have to do the job unfortunately.

As far as the 5-way goes, I could see Rey or Ricochet winning since its just a throwaway opportunity on a RAW.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

aliasocfan said:


> The Women's Tag titles were supposed to help build up a midcard for women. Instead, they are just leeching off of the Main Women's Titles.
> Maybe Bayley will interfere quickly. (Maybe give Nikki/Alexa a beat down with a kendo stick?) That match shouldn't last long.
> Becky can come out for the save and Bayley and Sasha run away from her. Bayley and Sasha get to look strong but still play the cowardly heel game.


Sasha has to stand tall this week, last week she got beaten at CoC, RAW and SD (for fucking Carmella ffs)


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> Sasha has to stand tall this week, last week she got beaten at CoC, RAW and SD (for fucking Carmella ffs)


I almost erased that garbage from my mind. 
After getting absolutely no offense in on Charlotte, she gets destroyed by Carmella. 

Ideally, she would have a squash match against Dana Brooke. We can't have nice things. Instead, she has to help bury the Women's Tag Title some more.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why the hell does Gable get a rematch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

They are going to milk this wildcard rule to death right until the very minute that the draft happens.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Bayley/Sasha might get the Tag Titles, Maybe beating Cross to get a shot


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Southerner said:


> They are going to milk this wildcard rule to death right until the very minute that the draft happens.


Still not long to go before it fades away forever.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

No more wild cards :crying:, I guess I will just have to wait until Survivor Series. As it's the one night of the year that Raw and SmackDown superstars go head to head in direct competition.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> To play Devil's advocate this time: There are 3 teams besides Alexa and Nikki: Mandy and Sonya just lost so they are out, Kairi and Asuka, for whatever reason, seem like they were given time off (Kairi is in Japan ffs) and Peyton seems to be injured, so if she is that rules out the Iiconics.


They throw teams together all the time for the mens division they could do the same thing here for the women's god knows theres plenty of women sitting in catering not being used each week

*RAW:*

Alicia Fox
Dana Brooke
Lacey Evans
Naomi
Natayla
Nia Jax
Ruby Riot
Sara Logan
Tamina

*SDL:*

Ember Moon
Lana
Liv Morgan
Mickie James
Zelina Vega


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> They throw teams together all the time for the mens division they could do the same thing here for the women's god knows theres plenty of women sitting in catering not being used each week
> 
> *RAW:*
> 
> ...


Yeah, they would have to care about the womens division besides the HW and Alexa... and maybe Lacey (for now) to do that and they don't. They certainly never cared about the womens tag titles, they only care about them now because Alexa has them, but the minute she drops it (if it is not against a HW tag team) then the belts will dissapear again.


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

Mango13 said:


> They throw teams together all the time for the mens division they could do the same thing here for the women's god knows theres plenty of women sitting in catering not being used each week
> 
> *RAW:*
> 
> ...


They already have a team with Liv Morgan and Sarah Logan. Yet they insist on ignoring it. 
They could resort back to Naomi and Tamina. 
Ember Moon could greatly benefit from being teamed up with a stronger character/talker. They can hide her problems and maybe she can learn something from them. 
They can test out new chemistries on House Shows. They can throw a couple people together on Raw/Smackdown and hope for the best. 


I agree. The Women's Tag Team Championship can be its own storyline.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

roode vs seth would be interesting

so now that nikki is busy being fed to sasha this week I guess if blisscross do have a HIAC match it's gonna be thrown together at the last minute  maybe the iiconics.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

99% chance Gable beats Corbin. That ridiculous 50/50 booking which immediately undoes everything gained last week.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Why does this crap with Gable continue? This guy is dead and has like no personality or trait. He will kill whatever reactions Corbin gets. Can't he go back to catering already?

The rest sucks. Just look who holds the belts and I know when to zone out.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Really should build gable vs corbin till hell in a cell. Gable is finally getting to show his skill and corbin fits better as a an asshole bully then the others making lame short jokes. Works better with corbin's character too.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Only here for the biggest star in the business exposing our fake main event champion again.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin jobbing to Gable legit makes KOTR completely useless. Way to go WWE. Corbin finally strings together a few wins so time to bury him again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bradatar said:


> Corbin jobbing to Gable legit makes KOTR completely useless. Way to go WWE. Corbin finally strings together a few wins so time to bury him again.


I told you this would happen. They did it with the last 3 KOTR's. The crown is not a good omen.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kratosx23 said:


> I told you this would happen. They did it with the last 3 KOTR's. The crown is not a good omen.


I just don't understand it. He literally just had his best main roster matche week after week lol. The point to building him is to give fucking Chad Gable a rub? Unreal that we can't have decently booked heels. They all get the geek treatment.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chad Gable isn't getting a rub, either. They're both going to come out of this looking bad. And realistically, all the babyfaces are geeked out as well, except for the very, very top faces. Even Braun Strowman is a geek, that tells you all you need to know about WWE. He can't book The Incredible Hulk as a babyface.

Logically, Gable should've just won the crown instead, because he was so low on the totem pole, the crown actually would've been a step up. For Corbin, it was either a parallel move or downward (which unlike you, I'm all for).

.....or neither of them. If they wanted to make this tournament into something, they should've just had Owens win instead of continuing this stupid angle with Shane.

There was a rumor that Mcintyre was supposed to win and face Rollins off the back of it, but that sounds ridiculous, lol. I guess we'll never know because he did get hurt. I certainly don't believe it.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

KOTR hasn't done anyone favors since Booker won it, They won't recreate anything again it's just another feather in the cap.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Why do they continue to have the women's tag titles be in story lines with already established stars...for the 100th time they should be using the belts to showcase and build up other women.


 Another question what happened to going to nxt and fighting the teams over there?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> Another question what happened to going to nxt and fighting the teams over there?


Probably the same thing that happened to the 3rd hour of RAW being blacked out haha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Probably the same thing that happened to the 3rd hour of RAW being blacked out haha


 What other teams are there in nxt?


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ace said:


> Here's praying AJ doesn't win this, whoever wins that 5 way is nothing more than a expendable tool being used as ratings grab and pin.
> 
> Hopefully Rey wins, they've already killed the credibility he has and you'd get a decent match.
> 
> ...


Didn’t think about this. The entire 5 way and title match before HIAC, just felt so random and out of place. But, then you think about it, it makes total sense. 

AJ probably wins and he and Seth’s match won’t have a finish as Bray will interrupt and attack both, which sets up the triple threat at HIAC. It’s about the only way they can get out of that match, as they need someone to take the pin. Seth isn’t dropping the title after beating Brock twice and then dropping Braun. The Fiend sure as Hell isn’t losing. 

The whole thing just screams WWE booking.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

50/50 booking the KOTR winner :lmao


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I wonder if the match with Cross tonight become a Tag Match


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only watching for more CharLynch...


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Why the hell does Gable get a rematch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because he ruined Corbin's Coronation. That's all the reason they need.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Lacey Evans, Becky Lynch and in case Charlotte is on the show too.

That really is my main interest for tonight.

I like the Firefly Funhouse, but I know that his feud with Rollins wont have a good ending for him. Gable vs. Corbin doesn't need to happen again. They are dropping the ball with the KOTR win. They are dropping the ball a lot on the mens side of things.

Luckily for WWE, the Redskins vs. Bears is not an interesting game to watch.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Here for Bray/Lacey/Maria/Corbin. That should be 4 different segments. I can fuck with that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Who the hell let Lacey Evans on television? :deanfpalm


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

They should have a nattie/Lacey tag team and become no.1 contender. Feuding partners could work and gets one of their golden girls on tv


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kratosx23 said:


> Who the hell let Lacey Evans on television? :deanfpalm



It's best for business 

https://i.imgur.com/z0NQmj2.mp4


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A correspondent for the Torch at Madison Square Garden when WWE held their big event there said Lacey Evans was the only person on the show who got absolutely zero reaction. Dead, unnerving, uncomfortable silence.

It most certainly is not best for business. She is the worst performer in the business and everything that is wrong with wrestling.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hoping we dont have to sit through anymore Maria crap this week, and would be nice if Lacey disappeared from my TV. 5-way should be good.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kratosx23 said:


> A correspondent for the Torch at Madison Square Garden when WWE held their big event there said Lacey Evans was the only person on the show who got absolutely zero reaction. Dead, unnerving, uncomfortable silence.
> 
> It most certainly is not best for business. She is the worst performer in the business and everything that is wrong with wrestling.


Not really there are worst than Lacey and she's not getting pushed... yet so for now she's tolerable provided that she can improve enough to get to that next level


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kratosx23 said:


> A correspondent for the Torch at Madison Square Garden when WWE held their big event there said Lacey Evans was the only person on the show who got absolutely zero reaction. Dead, unnerving, uncomfortable silence.
> 
> It most certainly is not best for business. She is the worst performer in the business and everything that is wrong with wrestling.


And that was a show that had Sarah Logan and Dana Brooke :lol



Hephaesteus said:


> Not really there are worst than Lacey and she's not getting pushed... yet so for now she's tolerable provided that she can improve enough to get to that next level


She is on tv most weeks and actually winning matches, so she is being pushed harder than half of the womens roster :shrug


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Gimme a 20 minute Maria segment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, let's see how this goes. Hopefully we get some Charlotte/Becky segments/action tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That intro wens3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yowwwwieee Wowwwwieee
:bow


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RAW IS WYATT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Today is the last week that Raw airs at midday in NZ until next year cos of daylight savings starting. I HATE it when it moves to later in the afternoon, annoying.

Bray's warped thingy took over the intro video, lol.


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

That opening was sick


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

I just want to take a moment and wish Kairi Sane a happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Somebody needs to lay off the editing Wyatt into everything. :lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Rollins sure was terrified last week.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bray is legit the focal point of the show if he doesn’t go over at HIAC I don’t get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Man, I just don't enjoy promos by Rollins. Hopefully Bray cuts it short.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Now ALL production errors can be blamed on Yowiieee Wowwiee


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Who is Dave LaGreca 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rollins sucks as a sympathetic heel. Damn....YOWIEEE WOWIEEEE


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

One disaster title reign for Bray was plenty, no need for another.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I went to take a piss and now Becky's wife is in the ring with a mic in his hand...sigh


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Jeez he's lame 

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

God, Seth is so dull


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The GOAT won his 6th Fifa award, just need AJ to lose this 5 way and this day will be perfect.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

As somebody who doesn't like Bray, this constant thing of him being featured is tiring to me :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shut up already geek boy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh god they're booking Seth as a pussy again.. that means hes 100% winning


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Seth is so boring. We need the fiend to win. Yowie wowie


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Seth has gotten progressively worse at promos hes not believable at all


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Anddd here comes boring Strowman


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Braun is just about as intimidating as Joe is these days. Dude talks a big game but then loses every single match :maury


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> Seth has gotten progressively worse at promos hes not believable at all




That’s what happens when a geek mid carder gets put in a FOTC position. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Couldn't get off to a lamer start,


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Mango13 said:


> Braun is just about as intimidating as Joe is these days. Dude talks a big game but then loses every single match :maury


He’s also boring.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Crowd just isn't engaged with what Rollins is saying.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Braun is just about as intimidating as Joe is these days. Dude talks a big game but then loses every single match :maury


 Vince is going to feed him another division to try give this choke artist some credibility before another big match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hope Bray comes and buries perennial loser Strowman


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

bradatar said:


> That’s what happens when a geek mid carder gets put in a FOTC position.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But, butttt he got to be invited into the clique and say suck it!


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Oh god make him stop 

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck, man. Rollins just ain't a good talker.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ace said:


> Vince is going to feed him another division to try give this choke artist some credibility before another big match.


It's just amazing how bad they fucked him up. He should of won the title that Summer he was white hot.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Rollins was about to say the wrong event. :lol


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Can the fiend come out and kayfaybe murder both of
these geeks ?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ace said:


> *The GOAT won his 6th Fifa award*, just need AJ to lose this 5 way and this day will be perfect.


By choking all year, that shit was rigged :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Fumbled that lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Crowd just isn't engaged with what Rollins is saying.


 The babyface shtick is awful, crowd are tired of it and Seth doesn't really have the type of charisma to pull it off like a Cena or Rock, although they're much better on the mic and have more leeway. The crowd would be engaged more.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Let’s get this title off Seth tonight gimme a sWeRvE just to have a sWeRvE.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Burn it down and get these hands fpalm two of the most cringeworthy catchphrases ever


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fatal 5 way will probably be good.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> By choking all year, that shit was rigged :lmao


 Please, if you actually watched him he was by far the best player on the planet. There's a reason why his peers (including VVD himself) and the fans who watch games voted him the best. The reason we didn't win a treble is because everyone else around him couldn't step up and make use of the space when teams put 2-3 players on him.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't stop laughing at that bad photoshop job on Corbin's crown in that graphic :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why the fuck are we having 3 rematches ffs
fpalm
:mj2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Let’s get this title off Seth tonight gimme a sWeRvE just to have a sWeRvE.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Seth needs to get the Mike Kanellis treatment from Becky when he loses the title.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wyatt will lead to a DQ. Watch the HIAC match turn into a triple threat by adding Braun to it.


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Ace said:


> The babyface shtick is awful, crowd are tired of it and Seth doesn't really have the type of charisma to pull it off like a Cena or Rock, although they're much better on the mic and have more leeway. The crowd would be engaged more.


His voice is annoying too, sounds like he inhaled 200 packs of cigarettes


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wait why the fuck are they doing the finals for the KOTR again?.....


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Viking Raiders vs The OC in a Dominoes Pizza match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

These guys are fun to watch in ring but change this gimmick it’s so bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

What a great start to RAW. Now these boring idiots are out. Guess they want us to turn it off already


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What IS the season premiere? What are they even talking about?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Wait why the fuck are they doing the finals for the KOTR again?.....




Bc it was just for Corbin to get something else to add to his entrance. The “push” was a tease. Apparently they like this midget geek Gable now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

AEW >>>>>> NXT


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Dolorian said:


> What IS the season premiere? What are they even talking about?


Pyros return and a new stage


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

I made it 12 minutes. I'm done

That was one of, if not the worst, opening segment/challenge/promo I've seen in the almost 25 years of watching WWF/E

They just are incapable of coming up with anything interesting besides the Fiend. And I'm not watching for 3 hours to see when he shows up


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

As someone who can't watch NXT on the USA Network, the constant ads annoy me :lol


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

I love that Gears commercial. Amy Lee is amazing


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This shit is so stale it's not even funny. I didn't watch last week (think I caught the very end of RAW), and only watched an hour of WWE the week before. I'm fighting to stay with it tonight.


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Dr. Jones said:


> I made it 12 minutes. I'm done
> 
> That was one of, if not the worst, opening segment/challenge/promo I've seen in the almost 25 years of watching WWF/E
> 
> They just are incapable of coming up with anything interesting besides the Fiend. And I'm not watching for 3 hours to see when he shows up


Agreed, I’m tuning into MNF


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Bc it was just for Corbin to get something else to add to his entrance. The “push” was a tease. Apparently they like this midget geek Gable now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Fucking dumb


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dat dude Savage said:


> Pyros return and a new stage


Ah, well I guess we can allow them to call it a premiere then.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I assume they're doing Corbin/Gable again, because Gable embarrassed Corbin on SD. So Corbin wants to try and get revenge? Hopefully Gable beats the Jester though.


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

TheLooseCanon said:


> This shit is so stale it's not even funny. I didn't watch last week, and only watched an hour of WWE the week before. I'm fighting to stay with it tonight.


You’re stronger than me, I’ve already checked out


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

These WWE fucks have a lot of talent yet youd think they have an AEW like limited roster with the repetititve rematches!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Not really a fan of The OC's new music tbh.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Generic ass theme for a generic ass stable


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

How dare they get rid of AJ's awesome theme for whatever the fuck this abomination is....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ace said:


> Please, if you actually watched him he was by far the best player on the planet. There's a reason why his peers (including VVD himself) and the fans who watch games voted him the best. The reason we didn't win a treble is because everyone else around him couldn't step up and make use of the space when teams put 2-3 players on him.


The moment Cristiano and Messi were in the final 3 everyone knew that shit was rigged, they haven't done fuck all year.

Messi choking in the UCL, choking in the Copa del Rey, choking in the Copa America = Best player in the world :heston. It would be like if Seth won the best wrestler in the world award :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

When did the Vikings stop getting fed jobbers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is Cole saying 'I-Bar'? Like, is that one of the Viking Cruise Ship's names?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The fans are booing once Styles got thrown out. :beckylol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Is Cole saying 'I-Bar'? Like, is that one of the Viking Cruise Ship's names?




I think it is “I-var” isn’t it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cedric the guy who keeps.jobbing
:maury


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> What IS the season premiere? What are they even talking about?


I suppose that is when the new contracts start and they want to make it feel special since they will have a special show on FOX for the first SD there :shrug


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Can this geek fuck off Alexander is a waste of screen time


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> The moment Cristiano and Messi were in the final 3 everyone knew that shit was rigged, they haven't done fuck all year.
> 
> Messi choking in the UCL, choking in the Copa del Rey, choking in the Copa America = Best player in the world :heston. It would be like if Seth won the best wrestler in the world award :lmao


 Thanks for showing you didn't watch any of Barcelona's games. He was man marked in those games and still created multiple one on one chances to kill the tie at Anfield, in the Copa Final everything was through him and was left to overturn a 0-2 deficit against a team who parked the bus.

If you think Messi deserves to not an individual award based on that despite being the QB and driving force for Barcelona, you're delusional. Admittedly he did have a poor Copa America, but his individual performances throughout the year are more than enough to cover for it.

Agreed though, Ronaldo shouldn't have been there. It should have been Mane or Bernardo Silva.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Messi choking in the UCL, choking in the Copa del Rey, choking in the Copa America = Best player in the world :heston. *It would be like if Seth won the best wrestler in the world awar*d :lmao


That would actually be an awesome moment :banderas


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

USA doing WWE dirty by airing AEW commercial for TNT. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

DammitC said:


> That would actually be an awesome moment :banderas


That thankfully will never happen in a serious competition. Only time Seth would win best wrestler is that shit PWI award or the fucking Slammys :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Just got an AEW ad for TNT. :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I think it is “I-var” isn’t it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"It doesn't matter what his name is!"

Seriously though, it doesn't. He's 'I-Bar' to me. The entire roster is begging to have as much talent as 1 guy's eyebrow.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Shame on the USA network for those commercials


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "It doesn't matter what his name is!"
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, it doesn't. He's 'I-Bar' to me. The entire roster is begging to have as much talent as 1 guy's eyebrow.




Where’s boogie and crack head


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> The fans are booing once Styles got thrown out. :beckylol


Not surprised, Styles is one of the most over superstars.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The3 said:


> Shame on the USA network for those commercials




My wife just said to me I can’t believe someone okd that commercial lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176290888357687297


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

It's amazing what bad crowd do to wrestling shows.

Seeing War Machine get nothing despite moving the way they do is sad.

I'll never for get their match with The Swords of Essex back in WCPW of all places. That match was crazy and the crowd was amped as hell.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Love the Vikings hate the gimmick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That was a fun tag match.

Just let big dudes beat each other, it's always fun. And the Raiders are getting over with these performances as of late.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Robert needs to polish that title belt.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crowd was hot for that, I am surprised :bjpenn


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly has an interesting look tonight. Still looking good tho.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Getting Becky interview next means I don't have to give a shit after this. :becky


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

You give them new music, merch and logo, only for them to job.

Jesus, why bother investing anything into them. Anderson and Gallows wont be on TV in a couple of months.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Crowd was hot for that, I am surprised :bjpenn




Those big boys are really fun to watch in ring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Bex next :mark


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Total Divas is just all the women doing random shit?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heard the OC got a new theme, was watching the football game. It's probably ass lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> The moment Cristiano and Messi were in the final 3 everyone knew that shit was rigged, they haven't done fuck all year.
> 
> Messi choking in the UCL, choking in the Copa del Rey, choking in the Copa America = Best player in the world :heston. It would be like if Seth won the best wrestler in the world award :lmao


 That's an incredibly stupid analogy considering the majority of the world considers Messi the best footballer in the world, including VVD himself who was Messi's biggest challenger for the world.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Heard the OC got a new theme, was watching the football game. *It's probably ass lol.*


Indeed it is


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> Total Divas is just all the women doing random shit?


Not all of them, the HW are not there. I think the rest (or most of it) is though

I only watch when I know there are bikini parties, there is at least one per season >


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ace said:


> That's an incredibly stupid analogy considering the majority of the world considers Messi the best footballer in the world, including VVD himself who was Messi's biggest challenger for the world.



I don't even watch Soccer/Football and I know who Messi is. He is pretty much a household name which makes him the GOAT.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Becky Lynch got the best pop so far tonight and she just shaded the Raw Woman's Division too. :beckylol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>




Can I make that my signature lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ace said:


> That's an incredibly stupid analogy considering the majority of the world considers Messi the best footballer in the world, including VVD himself who was Messi's biggest challenger for the world.


The majority of the people who watches wrestling probably considers Becky Lynch the best female wrestler in the world, is she?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sashas on a hot streak? The fuck?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Indeed it is


Don't fix what ain't broken. They did the same shit with Elias.. Had a great theme and his new theme is complete ass.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

bradatar said:


> Can I make that my signature lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go right ahead lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

EC3 in a match...but with jobber entrance. :sodone


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Their finisher is really called the viking experience ?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

EC3 finally getting some TV time.. Too bad he gonna get squashed.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

There's "we want Lana" chants atm :mj4


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh boy, a draft? AEW better close up shop now boys, a WWE draft is coming! :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Go right ahead lol




Them using that as a graphic is hilarious 


EC3 sighting!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I like The OC's new theme, it would be amazing if they weren't geeks.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

EC3 is still alive? :maury to bad he is going to lose to Rusev in like 3 seconds lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I bet Bayley going to get in the Cell somehow


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Fantastic interview with Becky


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why does Rusev look like someone put Rick Rude in a microwave?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky is great as usual in these promos.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Not a big fan of Rusev's new look. Mustache gotta go.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

DammitC said:


> There's "we want Lana" chants atm :mj4




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176295051015708674


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Rusev needs to lose the mustache. He looks ridiculous


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> The majority of the people who watches wrestling probably considers Becky Lynch the best female wrestler in the world, is she?


 lmfao your analogies are getting worse.

Who is the best? Fans saying it is one thing, the players and managers all had Messi at 1.

This is the fans, players and managers who all voted Messi number 1. Most Liverpool fans I've come across are even fine with it.

It was always titles vs the best individual season, and the fans and peers viewed Messi's season to be superior. It is an individual award and Messi is considered the best football player in the world.

Try again.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why Rusev so angry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nacho Libre guys! :mark:


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Wish you did retire Rey


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So Rusev's regressed back to pre-Rusev Day (in terms of character). What a shame.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176295051015708674


:westbrook5


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wish you did retire Rey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Why did they give Corbin a Burger King hat? ?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Rey's losing the match now that he dedicated it to his son. Then later Dominick will attack Rey and call him a failure.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176295069797814278

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175523838982946816


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Every time Rey mentions Dominic I just think of the story line with Eddie where it was made to look like Eddie was his actual father :maury


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sasha is not getting reactions.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176295237091618816


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Its good to see Rusev again. With the goofy stache and no-more Rusev day and no Lana they may not need to worry about him getting more over than they want...which is probably the point.

Still, it was good to see him and EC3 again..


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Mango13 said:


> Every time Rey mentions Dominic I just think of the story line with Eddie where it was made to look like Eddie was his actual father :maury


I remember that


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175523838982946816


:tucky


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Sasha is not getting reactions.


She hasnt since her comeback.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ace said:


> lmfao your analogies are getting worse.
> 
> Who is the best? Fans saying it is one thing, the players and managers all had Messi at 1.
> 
> ...


Most of the reactions I've seen on Twitter are "What has Messi done this year?" And the answer was "He won La Liga... and that's about it". I mean, it's not the first time Messi won best player without deserving it (like in 2010 or in the 2014 World Cup), so I am not even surprised :shrug.

I will leave it here, because this not RAW related


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Every time Rey mentions Dominic I just think of the story line with Eddie where it was made to look like Eddie was his actual father :maury


Eddie: Dominic, Rey is not your papi!! I AM!!!! :lmao greatest line of all time. :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Alexa and Nikki I assume get along in real life right? Seems like such a strange way they’ve gone across this relationship. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

Haven't tuned into Raw for a long time. What's up with Rusev?? Is Rusev Day dead? He looks like Lana has been refusing him pussy on a nightly basis...


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Look at her booking. Why should anybody take her seriously with that shit?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176296562579922945


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alexa was using a crutch during the weekend, apparently selling the leg injury she had last week... and then she is not using it here :lauren. What was the fucking point then?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sasha might be my least favorite women’s wrestler among a roster of people I just don’t care about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Alexa was using a cruth during the weekend, apparently selling the leg injury she had last week... and then she is not using it here :lauren. What was the fucking point then?


Last week didn't happen unless WWE brings it up this week. That's basically how they go about things. Selective continuity.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Most of the reactions I've seen on Twitter are "What has Messi done this year?" And the answer was "He won La Liga... and that's about it". I mean, it's not the first time Messi won best player without deserving it (like in 2010 or in the 2014 World Cup), so I am not even surprised :shrug.
> 
> I will leave it here, because this not RAW related


 Collectively he didn't win many titles, individually it was probably his second best season ever.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Sasha is in one of the hottest streaks of her career"

*Sasha lost in the HW MSG tag match and then she was punked out in 3 straight shows last week, by fucking Carmella in SD included*

:beckywhat


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> "Sasha is in one of the hottest streaks of her career"
> 
> *Sasha lost in the HW MSG tag match and then she was punked out in 3 straight shows last week, by fucking Carmella in SD included*
> 
> :beckywhat


What hot streak is he talking about? :beckywhat


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> "Sasha is in one of the hottest streaks of her career"
> 
> *Sasha lost in the HW MSG tag match and then she was punked out in 3 straight shows last week, by fucking Carmella in SD included*
> 
> :beckywhat


They seriously hope we can't remember what just happened.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176295069797814278
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175523838982946816



Zoom in on the full picture. Her nose. What kind of filter is she using to make hairs stand out on her nose?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Just impossible to care about this match at all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Just impossible to care about this match at all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Would much rather the Camera be focused on Alexa for the duration of the match.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Alexa giving Bayley the death stare. :lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Nikki getting in more than I thought they'd allow. Which is good because Nikki is really talented.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This match is not bad, but has no heat. Nikki is not that over and Sasha is way hotter/interesting atm, so people won't cheer Nikki over her


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why is this match soooooo long.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This match sucks so here is a picture of Mandy Rose from Maxim magazine


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176299331915141120


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Everybody always runs into the apron during Nikki Cross matches. :lol


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

This is a ironman match???


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Trophies said:


> Everybody always runs into the apron during Nikki Cross matches. :lol


Like Finlay!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> This match sucks so here is a picture of Mandy Rose from Maxim magazine


umm Imma need a minute.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Poor Nikki having to be fed to Sasha. They have Dana and Sarah for these things.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The middle portion of the match went on too long, but it had a nice closing 3rd. Who would have thought we'd come full circle and see Face Alexa attack Heel Bayley for a distraction. And a nice momentum builder for Sasha.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I know next week's title match doesn't really mean much, but they really couldn't find any better participants :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I can’t get over that Corbin graphic with the crown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Trophies said:


> umm Imma need a minute.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> This match sucks so here is a picture of Mandy Rose from Maxim magazine


I never saved a pic so fast wens3


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I bet Nak is just in this fatal 5 way to eat the pin.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Nikki getting in more than I thought they'd allow. Which is good because Nikki is really talented.


Yea agree. We all knew Nikki wasn't picking up the win, but she looked good there and I'm happy to see them letting her get in the time and offense.

They do need to build up some more women and Nikki is a good choice. Also glad they toned the crazy down a bit in her character..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The3 said:


>


That's brutal. Tables not breaking is how you get injured.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> I bet Nak is just in this fatal 5 way to eat the pin.




Naw Robert Roode will fill that role 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> This match sucks so here is a picture of Mandy Rose from Maxim magazine


Damn, Mandy is the sexiest blonde on the SD roster. :lenny


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> I bet Nak is just in this fatal 5 way to eat the pin.


Well it's a elimination match so everyone but the winner is getting pinned


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Will the Alexa twitter stans complain again about Sasha roughing up their poor little Alexa?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176301629571784709


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Naw Robert Roode will fill that role
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Roode wins since this is a filler title defense and he already has pinned Seth


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So nothing to look forward to on this RAW. Already had the Becky segment and the Sasha match which had the potential to have Becky (and possibly) Charlotte show up.

Time to put RAW in the background.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> This match sucks so here is a picture of Mandy Rose from Maxim magazine


:krillin3


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Roode wins since this is a filler title defense and he already has pinned Seth




I think they’re trying to make next weeks RAW a big deal and no offense to Roode but he’s been booked like a geek. I’m going with AJ or unfortunately Ricochet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Everybody always runs into the apron during Nikki Cross matches. :lol


Meh - everyone ends up draped across the ropes for a 619 in Rey's matches. Everyone leaves their feet up on the ropes during an Orton match so he can hit the ddt. Everyone ends up on the apron just right for the drive-by in Roman's matches. Everyone stands around and waits for the dive instead of just moving out of the way in most every match involving most everyone. 

That kinda stuff is just part of wrestling...


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

These two are horrible


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wait Brock is gonna be on RAW AND Smackdown next week? How much did they up his pay? :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They just showed a new logo for Raw on that Brock graphic, it's kinda ugly :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

These 2 fucks are cringe as fuck


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Damn, Mandy is the sexiest on the roster. :lenny


FTFY


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> They just showed a new logo for Raw on that Brock graphic, it's kinda ugly <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


I saw it. Ugly indeed.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> I never saved a pic so fast wens3


I never did something else so fast after seeing that pic !!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

sailord said:


> Well it's a elimination match so everyone but the winner is getting pinned


Well true, I was trying to make the point that Nak is not going to be winning. He is just in there as a filler.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They boo'd the fuck out of Hogan :HA


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Those shirts look like shirts after someone dies for like “in remembrance”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Them BOOOs for Hogan lmfao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hogan gets mentioned and booed. LOL


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So WWE has 39 million followers on FB yet the weekly ratings struggle to get to 2.5 million, where are the other 36.5 million? Or hell even a fraction of those?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hulk Hogan got booed :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Miz just killed Kannelis!

The fans just buried Hogan and praised Flair!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Hogan and Ric Flair on the Miz TV show next week on Raw. :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ah so they're pulling out the nursing home for the season premiere.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Is that the new Raw logo?

Looks like a b show logo alright.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I love the Street Profits but I’d sure like to see them get a storyline or a match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

Wow Hogan got booed when Miz announced his appearance.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hogan and Flair? Bleh.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Wait Brock is gonna be on RAW AND Smackdown next week? How much did they up his pay? :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Them boos for Hogan :lmao


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Ric Flair on TV next week? I'm guessing Vince said, "Ric, I'll give you a little TV time and the occasional paycheck if you drop that lawsuit." and that Ric said "Woooo!"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> So WWE has 39 million followers on FB yet the weekly ratings struggle to get to 2.5 million, where are the other 36.5 million? Or hell even a fraction of those?


To be fair, that 39 million number is worldwide, and viewers from other countries don't count in ratings. So we really don't know how many of those people are watching :lol I couldn't even tell you the ratings for Raw and SD in my own country haha.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I swear these legends are on shows every other week now.

Thus is the state of this company.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lacey :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Was literally about to leave and get food then they say Bray is next.

Then Lacey comes out. WTF?!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> So WWE has 39 million followers on FB yet the weekly ratings struggle to get to 2.5 million, where are the other 36.5 million? Or hell even a fraction of those?


 2 billion Indians, a lot of which still think this is real.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Stormbringer said:


> Miz just killed Kannelis!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176303795900420096


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lacey is going to attempt to wrestle next guys. This should be laughable.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176304635809808385


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God this better go to court, it would be comedy gold.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176304635809808385


Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ember randomly on RAW? Oh god they're gonna job her to Lacey aren't they.....


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey Ember on RAW.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ember going to job to Lacey :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176304635809808385




Lmaoooooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ember about to job to Lacey :lauren


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Lacey Evans vs. Ember Moon... I'm here for this!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RAW has been on for almost 2 hours and the thread isn't even at 300 replies yet :maury


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bad RAW so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> RAW has been on for almost 2 hours and the thread isn't even at 300 replies yet :maury


Almost 2 hrs? It hasnt even been an hr and a half yet.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I wish that Cole would come up with a better word to describe wrestlers performances in the ring than saying "impressive" 100 times in one show.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did she mess up the sharpshooter?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Almost 2 hrs? It hasnt even been an hr and a half yet.


4 mins from being an hour and a half. which means the show is halfway through lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Natalya is so bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The wall of...flames?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> 4 mins from being an hour and a half. which means the show is halfway through lol


Still 30 mins less than being 2 hrs in.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sarah your hot but get off my TV, I want to see Charly.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Not paid attention tonight as it’s been on the background. Have I missed anytigng exciting.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Far this SHOW sucks ass.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This is horrible. But its Bray Wyatt so its not a surprise.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Of all the women on the roster the feud that doesn't include the HW or Alexa is Lacey vs Natalya... no wonder this company is in the state that it is


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rambling rabbit about to get those hands.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Those action figures are not cheap and Bray just snaps one in half lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Is it October yet? I so desperately hope this company starts actually trying once AEW's show starts to air.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> So Far this SHOW sucks ass.


So on par for WWE


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Is it October yet? I so desperately hope this company starts actually trying once AEW's show starts to air.


Honestly hope not. WWE needs to go away. They had a chance, and told wrestling fans to go fuck themselves for almost 20 years.

So fans need to return the favor.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Very much only good thing on the show has been Becky's interview.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Carmella is exhausted? For what? She's not the champion.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

A wild Mojo sighting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Carmella cutting loose.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Honestly hope not. WWE needs to go away. They had a chance, and told wrestling fans to go fuck themselves for almost 20 years.
> 
> So fans need to return the favor.



WWE is a juggernaut even with the declining ratings it's not going anywhere anytime soon


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yep, knew it.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well now she is....Hopefully not for long.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Please let Carmella finally betray Truth and win the title :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Now here come the jobber women :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Holy shit that line “Graves you can consummate the 24/7 title” hahahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes she won it :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Let's get those female jobbers out there! Equal opportunity for the geeks!


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Girl you ain't even holding the title though?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

King Corbin is here! :mark


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Corbin should have Doink's old music.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I genuinely think if they made Corey pick between Corbin and Mandy, he'd pick Corbin :lmao


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Carmella now the 24/7 Champ and the women now chasing her. :lol Still enjoying this with R-Truth and Carmella.

The men were like "what are we supposed to do now?"


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That was legit the best thing Renee has ever said 


KING MOTHER FUCKING CORBIN HAIL BITCHES 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

Fucking sweet king gear


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"Getting back whats yours" ??? Sasha how can you lay claim to the title when you've never successfully defended it and your total time spent as a champion throughout your like 5 reigns is less then 100 days :ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> WWE is a juggernaut even with the declining ratings it's not going anywhere anytime soon


It can go bye bye. It only takes a click.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This music is epic wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

King Corbin :mark: :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin with the king gimmick is money 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176309706199097344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176309801933885440


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Corbin with the king gimmick is money
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



He just needs Lacey as his Queen now and it would be perfect.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Southerner said:


> Carmella now the 24/7 Champ and the women now chasing her. :lol Still enjoying this with R-Truth and Carmella.
> 
> The men were like "what are we supposed to do now?"


Back to catering I guess..


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> He just needs Lacey as his Queen now and it would be perfect.




He seriously looks like such an asshole it’s perfect. If he beats Gable HEAATTTTT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176310893895913477


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I want Bayley win the 24/7 title now


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

SO instead of an Oliver Garden waiter, Corbin now works at Medieval Times?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess Peyton is really injured since she wasn't with the jobbers :sadbecky


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Okay, the new crown and robe is actually cool. It fits Corbin better. I dig it. 

WWE actually had something better for Corbin planned when they had Gable destroy the old crown and robe, who would have thunk it?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I can’t wait for King Corbin entrance with pyro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe they can pair the Viking Raiders and King Corbin. The new cape and stuff looks Viking inspired.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Renee has no soul...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Maybe they can pair the Viking Raiders and King Corbin. The new cape and stuff looks Viking inspired.




He should get AOP.

King Corbin should squash this little geek I hate that they’re gonna fuck up his victory of KOTR. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176311849362571265


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corbin's cape better not be made of real fur, cos if it is, Daniel Bryan might come along and yell at him for it :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Lol cole trying to make it sound like kotr isnt a joke anymore


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. Security got wrecked.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Good match between both men so far. I hope Gable is getting a sustained push out of this. He's way too talented to be unused.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Left to get food before the Lacey match andissed Wyatt! :fuck

Corbin!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gable, what were you doing there :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Renee Young is god awful.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Graves rambling about Corbin has me laughing my ass off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Crowd is dead


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Renee Young is god awful.


As always....but Graves has been terrible this match as well.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Cole: "What has Corbin done?"

Graves: "Played the long game. That is what ruler ships all about." :lol

That killed me.


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

Gable corner kicks suck


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Graves rambling about Corbin has me laughing my ass off
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't see why people don't like Graves. I find him fucking hilarious.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

did ref pass gable a blade?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> I don't see why people don't like Graves. I find him fucking hilarious.




They take wrestling too seriously Graves is over the top but I think he’s funny too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

what a perfect moonsault. Insane.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Southerner said:


> Cole: "What has Corbin done?"
> 
> Graves: "Played the long game. That is what ruler ships all about." :lol
> 
> That killed me.




So funny lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Graves is hit or miss


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

crowd coming alive! These two have been working great these last two times they've faced off


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

Good match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corbin knew he was about to lose, so of course he got himself DQed lol.


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

Corbin actually gets the crowd behind the faces


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Great heel move by Corbin.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm glad that ended in a DQ.. More heat for Corbin.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> what a perfect moonsault. Insane.


Work of art!!!

Why doesn't Charlotte land hers like that?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m fine w this finish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

This match was fun. Was Sasha vs. Cross worth catching on replay?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

So this feud will continue. Wonderful...


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The wolf doesn't concern himself with the opinions of sheep. - Graves

I like that line. Graves is on fire tonight.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Your top heel ladies and gents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

If he could reach the septer, why not grab the ropes?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Gable is awesome and Corbin is underrated.

Really good match.


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Graves is great. Gable is talented. Corbin needs a title run.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176316170967797761


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WWE honestly does some of the worst music mashups I've ever heard. Jesus!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Look AOP...bruh I'll have your money next week...don't break my legs.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is a great crowd and is really elevating the matches.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Why are those hallways so narrow?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So nobody will fight AOP but nobody will fight Aleister Black. Maybe they should fight each other :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What's the point of Seth and Braun again...

Just build up your main event feud ffs.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is this match gonna last the whole hour?


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> So nobody will fight AOP but nobody will fight Aleister Black. Maybe they should fight each other :lol


Problem solved! ?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow hour for two matches 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh yeah. Forgot about Braun/Seth.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Not gonna lie. Those AOP promos are pretty decent.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Is this match gonna last the whole hour?


We also have Seth vs Braun too.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176317024965758976


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Trophies said:


> Is this match gonna last the whole hour?


Can't, Braun and Seth have to go at it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

I love AOP's new gimmick


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

The King of the Ring is such a shit tournament with 0 stakes. At least make it a nº1 contender tournament.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why do they insist on having Ricochet talk


----------



## LacunaCoiled (Jul 31, 2019)

How bad was that?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck you Ricochet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Are they trying to kill time? They are actually going to interview everyone before they head to the ring?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Another Sarah segment? (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻ 

This show needs more Charly.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Is this a gauntlet match?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ricochet gonna be HUGE in 2020


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

This damn company. So last week they had nothing for Miz, zero TV time at all. Then on Sunday Maryse gives birth to their second daughter yet they make him fly out to Raw on Monday for a 10 second promo announcing he's doing Miz TV next week with two old geezers. They literly could have just shown a graphic for it and let Mike be with his family.

I was hoping they'd just give him this PPV cycle off. He's not doing anything, let him be with his girls and bring him back to TV when you actually have something for him. Sadly Mike is too much of a company yes man and does whatever the McMahon regime tells him, and while they refuse to push him even they can't deny he's one of their only remotely good promo guys so need him for these pointless segments.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

It proves your sorry ass can't talk. Fuckin Ricochet.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Fuck you Ricochet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Don't know why but that made me laugh :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> Why do they insist on having Ricochet talk


Practice makes perfect. :draper2

Go back and watch Bret promos when he was teaming with Anvil, then look at his singles promos. He got better over time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Southerner said:


> The wolf doesn't concern himself with the opinions of sheep. - Graves
> 
> I like that line. Graves is on fire tonight.


That's a Game of Thrones quote though 










He just changed "lion" for "wolf" since Corbin was the Lone Wolf on NXT


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Am I the only one that wants Rey to win?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Ricochet is so shit at promos. Holy shit.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

NGL I would low key mark out if Roode won


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Instead of Roode and Mysterio I would replace them with Joe and Cesaro.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176319544077488128


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Ricochet can go to impact or just retire already. I hate watching him wrestle and I get emotionally scarred when he cuts a promo.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Am I the only one that wants Rey to win?




Yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

OC has been such a massive bust.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mordecay said:


> He just changed "lion" for "wolf" since Corbin was the Lone Wolf on NXT


Then it's not a quote then, is it? :side:


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176318982825160705

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176319254938841089

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176319394881785856


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ace said:


> OC has been such a massive bust.


It was doomed the minute they named it The OC. All I can think about anytime I hear it/see it is that stupid fucking show.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Joseph92 said:


> Instead of Roode and Mysterio I would replace them with Joe and Cesaro.


Joe is injured and lost to Corbin. Cesaro lost to Rey, who's on a small roll as of late. It actually makes sense.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TNA chants :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> It was doomed the minute they named it The OC. All I can think about anytime I hear it/see it is that stupid fucking show.


Shit name, always lose, always geeked out and shit merch.

I knew they were LON 2.0 after the first few weeks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TNA chants lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL the TNA chant :lmao

My Mum and I were literally just discussing TNA when Roode and Styles were there so that's funny lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176321474673741825


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

AJ with that X Division flying clothesline!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Man even their multiman matches are boring these days.

Always the same shit.

One or two guys in the ring working, everyone else unconscious outside.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> AJ with that X Division flying clothesline!


I used to love watching those X division matches with the ropes in an X above the ring with the belt hanging in the middle.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Ricochet the first eliminated, thank goodness.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

why were there tna chants?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So predictable, just as I was about to post Richoet will be the first to go.

They always have the guy whose going first dominate.

Jesus fucking Christ, change it up a bit...


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Ha. Good. Fuck Ricochet.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mango13 said:


> I used to love watching those X division matches with the ropes in an X above the ring with the belt hanging in the middle.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## LacunaCoiled (Jul 31, 2019)

I can hardly wait.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176322092587016192


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everybody else is complete jobbers.

Rey is a lucha legend.

Either way, this match is meaningless.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

2006 was TNA's greatest year. Change my mind.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

3 eliminations left to do in 15 mins.

Last two will probably be AJ and Rey.

Other scenario is Cedric interfering and eliminating AJ and leaving it to Rey and Nakamura/Roode.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Rain said:


> why were there tna chants?


The brief alliance.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176321055209771009


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Glad Ricochet wont be getting a throw away title match. Better that he get one at a PPV in the future.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Usual Tower of Doom spot in multiperson match


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I laughed when I saw Sami and heard his laugh.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Usual Tower of Doom spot in multiperson match


 seriously, all their matches are cut and paste... Never something original or unique.

So stale, no wonder no one watches and these matches don't get over.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So one last title match for Rey and then he leaves I guess.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176323737051967488


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Roode with pins over AJ and Rollins.... this is the most he's been given since being on the main roster.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes, AJ is out :mark: :mark:

Rey vs Rollins next week.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Would have been cool to see Roode win


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck it, Rollins and Rey should be good. Can't remember a time they faced each other before.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Am I the only one that wants Rey to win?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well at least its just on a RAW. And more than likely Wyatt interferes anyway.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fiend is going to fuck up Rollins vs Rey.


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm ok with that finish.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176323803154042880


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Taroostyles said:


> Would have been cool to see Roode win


 Not happening, they did it last week.

It's predictable.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Trophies said:


> So one last title match for Rey and then he leaves I guess.


Would have liked more build up if that were the case.

What if they use this give Rey a transitional reign!?!

And later that night Cena shows up and challenges him to a title match! :mj2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Fuck it, Rollins and Rey should be good. Can't remember a time they faced each other before.


I don't think they've ever had a 1 on 1 match, but I know Rey was against him in a few Shield matches.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rollins feeling a little pressure eh?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rollins putting his hands up full well knowing that he never been in a fight in his life. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mysterio with the big pop

Now he has to job to fucking Seth :lauren:fuck:fuckthis


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> Would have liked more build up if that were the case.
> 
> What if they use this give Rey a transitional reign!?!
> 
> And later that night Cena shows up and challenges him to a title match! :mj2


I was getting flashbacks of that night. Super Cena knows no bounds. :mj2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins vs Rey Mysterio should be a good match next week :drose


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176324762768957440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176324696754851842


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I will guess that at some point Rey with tag with Dominick so Im guessing he sticks around for that. Hell they'll probably win the tag titles at some point.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Mysterio with the big pop
> 
> Now he has to job to fucking Seth :lauren:fuck:fuckthis


Whoever won this match was disposable and was going to be used to eat a pin for Seth or Bray.

I can see Bray interfering and the match becoming a triple threat for HIAC.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> I don't think they've ever had a 1 on 1 match, but I know Rey was against him in a few Shield matches.


Hard to believe that was around like 5 years ago or so.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ace said:


> seriously, all their matches are cut and paste... Never something original or unique.
> 
> So stale, no wonder no one watches and *these matches don't get over.*


Crowd was hot since the Tower of Doom spot :shrug


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kinda digging the new graphics for RAW. Hope the stage is as good.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Crowd was hot since the Tower of Doom spot :shrug


 This is the first show at Chase center and they were hotter for Corbin-Gable.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The best part of when Rollins talked backstage was Charly being there to interview him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice to see Rey still getting a nice pop and investment from modern fans. Rey can still go reasonably, so that should be a nice little match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmfao, show almost up and not even 500 posts.

The ratings tomorrow gonna be good.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rambling rabbit gonna interfere.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

DammitC said:


> Seth Rollins vs Rey Mysterio should be a good match next week :drose


And afterward....


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I hate the new Raw Logo


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

People constantly concerned about the post in this thread is funny to me. People watch the matches, they arent non stop commenting.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Hopefully The Fiend interrupts this match, for the sake of Strowman.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176319143945101313


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> People constantly concerned about the post in this thread is funny to me. People watch the matches, they arent non stop commenting.


That's just not true, good episodes of RAW usually have well over 1k posts by now.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Southerner said:


> The best part of when Rollins talked backstage was Charly being there to interview him.





Spoiler: .


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176326769764438016


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> People constantly concerned about the post in this thread is funny to me. People watch the matches, they arent non stop commenting.


 As someone who has posted here for years, a raw thread struggling to do 500 posts against a blow out NFL game is worth mention.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ace said:


> This is the first show at Chase center and they were hotter for Corbin-Gable.


Corbin-Gable was better, so of course they were hotter :shrug. But they still reacted big for Mysterio win


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mango13 said:


> That's just not true, good episodes of RAW usually have well over 1k posts by now.


But that was 10 years ago!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176326769764438016


oh god. Both fan bases are going to be so salty lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> People constantly concerned about the post in this thread is funny to me. People watch the matches, they arent non stop commenting.


That's what I'm doing, I'm watching and talking to my Mum, not posting as much.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Decent RAW with a shitty main event way to end the show flat. This match again.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

there has to be a fiend appearance

right

there has to be 

this cant be the end of raw


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Posted the wrong one.



Mox Girl said:


> I don't think they've ever had a 1 on 1 match, but I know Rey was against him in a few Shield matches.





wkc_23 said:


> Hard to believe that was around like 5 years ago or so.












Still one of my favorite moments ever.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mox Girl said:


> That's what I'm doing, I'm watching and talking to my Mum, not posting as much.


And sweating! Cuz YOU DON'T HAVE AIR CONDITIONING! :fuck 



Holy shit those 5 Star Frog Splashes!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> People constantly concerned about the post in this thread is funny to me. People watch the matches, they arent non stop commenting.


Matches on RAW is like 30 second porn clips.............except porn is porn and WWE is shit.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Here we go :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> And sweating! Cuz YOU DON'T HAVE AIR CONDITIONING! :fuck
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit those 5 Star Frog Splashes!


LOL, it's not hot here atm, we're not into the hot time yet :lol In fact, the weather today is kinda shitty.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Its DOINK THE CLOWN!!! Oh no wait its Bray Wyatt in a clown looking mask....pity...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh my! It's.....it's.......it's...........same ol shit. :mark:


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Cringe


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dude Rollins...just kick him or something :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So Seth should be dead, right? He just blasted him twice and slammed him on the outside.


And Braun just stood there for 2 minutes like.................


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Fiend saved this loser yet again!


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I missed the fatal 5 way. What/Why is Rey Mysterio the number 1 contender for the Universal Championship ?

What does Rey bring at this point ?

Should have been Ricochet (As much as I hate him) The title is not changing hands anyway regardless. Rey is old and tired.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Strowman being who he is will now have to attack back at Hell in a Cell right?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Stupid shit. lol


----------



## Bosco82 (Jan 31, 2012)

This fiend crap is just getting dumber by the week


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Seth could have left the ring at any time.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Well... that was...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm dead.

This c list horror :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That will give more people tinnitus than jitters. Nice job beaver teeth.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Did Rollins piss himself :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SETH SCREAMING LIKE A LITTLE BITCH :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So, the show basically ended the same way as last week? Bray just attacked a different person.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Please god don't tell me this is gonna turn into a triple threat at HIAC.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Strowman on that Kane trajectory of going from massive threat to weekly bitch.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Honestly this shows the fiend isnt a sustainable gimmick I cant see it working for a long time


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I remember Fiend having bad ass theme music and entrance 1 night.

Ever since, they've been ruining that memory.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

I don’t understand how the Fiend could be so powerful. After all, he was never a part of the most powerful group ever- The Shield.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I feel dejavu. Did they just end RAW the sane exact way as last week? So lazy. That rerun was entertaining


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> So, the show basically ended the same way as last week? Bray just attacked a different person.


and it was another bravura bit of physical storytelling from bray and :braun did his part too

seth on the other hand :draper2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176326901196935168


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

WWE has no creativity and Bray has weak protagonist fodder. He's sadly going to flop.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Poor Seth having to just sit there as Bray freaking Wyatt does his shitty stuff.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bosco82 said:


> This fiend crap is just getting dumber by the week


Vince and Kevin Dunne..

Fuck that came off worse than a no budget crappy Indy horror.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The top babyface of RAW :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176330670022381568


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

JRL said:


> Seth could have left the ring at any time.


Not with the broken back Braun left him with. :draper2

And Seth with the Buff Blockbuster!


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Put me in the camp that never really thought much of The Fiend to begin with. Its cheesy camp under a mask and WWE has no clue how to book dark characters these days.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Has Seth not gone Halloweening before?

Or is he afraid of clowns.

It's hilarious how scared he is of Bray in a damn clown mask.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Becky Lynch backstage interview

- O.C backstage segment

- Carmella wins the 24/7 title by tricking R-Truth

- Bray Wyatt Firefly Fun House segment 

- Rey Mysterio vs Ricochet vs Robert Roode vs AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura Elimination match

- Seth Rollins backstage interview

- Bray Wyatt chokes out Braun Strowman


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm hoping for sub 2 million viewers this week


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176330670022381568


I kind of want them to have Fiend try that lights out shit on Undertaker, only for Undertaker to suddenly turn around and grab him out of the dark by the throat. Bane style.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Taroostyles said:


> Put me in the camp that never really thought much of The Fiend to begin with. Its cheesy camp under a mask and WWE has no clue how to book dark characters these days.


 I liked it when they produced segments for it, live like this it comes off so corny and the people who sell it come off like massive bitches.

Brock would laugh his fucking ass off and no sell it. Here we have Seth crying and screaming like a bitch and then they wonder why they have no stars.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Becky Lynch backstage interview
> 
> ...


you're really reaching with the term "highlights"


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

WWE's first major mistake regarding the Fiend was rushing the character straight to a title shot off the back of very strong Youtube view performance, instead of further establishing the character and giving it an intricate foundation that matches current storytelling trends in tv. WWE's second mistake is turning this into a schtick that hasn't changed, probably won't change and as a result will quickly go from fans darting their eyes in fear to rolling their eyes in boredom very soon. Gotta mix it up, as this isn't sustainable.

Not to mention, even though the wise move would be to build through Wyatt to differentiate the show from Smackdown's sports-driven Lesnar presentation, sure looks like Fiend is NOT going over at HIAC. That would be strike three and Fiend would be out.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Ace said:


> Has Seth not gone Halloweening before?
> 
> Or is he afraid of clowns.
> 
> It's hilarious how scared he is of Bray in a damn clown mask.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Is it possible for Seth to get a voice transplant?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> The top babyface of RAW :lmao


Man they couldn't make him look like a bigger bitch if they tried.

They've got to be sabotaging him.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well hopefully after HIAC Wyatt is out of the title picture and just annoying mid carders.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Corbin looks like such a star with that crown.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Lmfao this reminds me an old crappy Indy horror where they use cliched background music and flicker the lights with the victim screaming in horror :lol

The state of WWE's production and creative..


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> you're really reaching with the term "highlights"


Oh, I can be generous with some of them


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Becky's more of a Man then Seth is


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Awareness said:


> I kind of want them to have Fiend try that lights out shit on Undertaker, only for Undertaker to suddenly turn around and grab him out of the dark by the throat. Bane style.


*Hell yeah.*


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Ace said:


> Man they couldn't make him look like a bigger bitch if they tried.
> 
> They've got to be sabotaging him.


That dude's been punked long ago.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Stormbringer said:


> Is it possible for Seth to get a voice transplant?


Maybe Trips can help his guy out. Trips' voice drastically lowered around 99. Not sure if nasal therapy is available for Seth though :maury :maury :maury


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Could you imagine Steve Austin, Bret Hart, The Rock, Batista, hell, even a Rey Mysterio screaming in the corner like a little bitch? My God, Rollins is a bad enough talent as it is, but it's almost like WWE almost wants you to dislike him or something


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Hopefully after hiac Seth is forever out of the title picture and moved to 205 live or taken off tv.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

You guys are so smart, what would you have Wyatt do? Dump worms on people? No that was Boogeyman. Bloodbath? No that was Gangrel. Put people in caskets or bodybags? Wait, that was Undertaker. Set them on FIRE! Damn, that's Kane's thing. Live puppet show? That could work.......no that was Mankind. I'm seeing a lot of bitching and complaining but no alternatives.

Seriously, what would you do? He can't choke people with a chain or nothing, sponsors would shit themselves.

inb4 I'd fire him, he's so corny and I'm up my own ass!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If that screech was an audible by Seth to sell The Demon, someone needs to pull him aside and show him the look Taker gave Kane at HIAC 97. A perfect emotional blend that conveys a touch of "yeah I'm fucked" trepidation without compromising your character and credibility.

Edit: If that was a directive to him though (and I assume it was,) they just keep screwing the poor guy's credibility as champ. I remember as heel he'd be dejected if he couldn't be accompanied by help to even face Dolph Ziggler, white meat as Butterball turkey before winning the belt again; he was essentially Becky's bitch when those two were paired and now this.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

>


:mj4


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Bray attacked Braun because Braun mocked Bray earlier tonight with the Mr Rogers comment.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>



I don't know if any of you see it, but why does it look like he's reaching in his pants and stroking himself?

:heston


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> Man they couldn't make him look like a bigger bitch if they tried.
> 
> They've got to be sabotaging him.


As Meltzer has said, WWE great at booking heels but they are fucking useless at booking babyfaces. Some of their top babyfaces in recent years like Punk, Bryan, Kofi and Becky got over cause of themselves and their fans not cause of WWE booking. Crazy to think who's had a worse 2019 as Rollins, he beat Lesnar, won the RR, and won the title twice that alone should warrant you been number 1 but he's been apart of some of the worse booking too. Crazy.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

I mean... what a corny ass show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Terrific, Bray attacked Braun. He's fucked.

Now there's only 3 scenarios.

1 - Braun interferes at HIAC and costs him and Seth retains.

2 - It becomes a triple threat and Seth retains.

3 - It becomes a triple threat and Bray wins because Braun takes the fall instead of Seth. Which is still a lack of confidence in Bray Wyatt, because you had to insert this fucking worthless jobber, Braun Strowman, who hasn't won a match in 3 years, who has no credibility, to be the fall guy for Bray so that Seth can go to SmackDown without putting Bray over, and establishing the Universal title as a complete B title.

Every option sucks. They just have to make things impossible to enjoy. Just do Bray vs Seth in the cell and have Bray go over clean, it's that easy. Idiot.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Kratosx23 said:


> Terrific, Bray attacked Braun. He's fucked.
> 
> Now there's only 3 scenarios.
> 
> ...


Never change man.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

yeahbaby! said:


> Never change man.


Typical. Another pro WWE "you can't be happy with anything" post because WWE has to insert Braun and can't just fucking leave this feud a 1 on 1 feud like it's supposed to be. I feel sorry for you kids that you didn't grow up when wrestling made sense. 

Braun taking the fall for this guy is not putting him over. IF he even does.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Kratosx23 said:


> Typical. Another "you can't be happy with anything" post because WWE has to insert Braun and can't just fucking leave this feud a 1 on 1 feud like it's supposed to be.
> 
> Braun taking the fall for this guy is not putting him over. IF he even does.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176345111082524672


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kratosx23 said:


> Typical. Another pro WWE "you can't be happy with anything" post because WWE has to insert Braun and can't just fucking leave this feud a 1 on 1 feud like it's supposed to be. I feel sorry for you kids that you didn't grow up when wrestling made sense.
> 
> Braun taking the fall for this guy is not putting him over. IF he even does.


Well....










Benoit won, HBK was "shoehorned" in, HHH was the Champion and all was right in the world. Bray can win and beat Seth too, triple threat or not.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So, i'm glad to be wrong about thinking that the "King Corbin" thing was already doomed to fail by WWE after Smackdown last week. That robe and crown tonight was great.

Gable vs. Corbin was the best match of the night and the crowd was hot for both guys.

There were a few other positives from the show too. I wouldn't say that RAW was totally bad or trash.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Corbin is a world-class heel. Gable is a great Ricky Morton. They had a crowd in 2019 eating out of their hand rooting for an undersized technical wizard to take out the jerk bully douche. There was no "this is awesome" chants or anything like that. Just a "Let's go Chad!" That was how wrestling is supposed to be -- a pompous jerk heel (who looks super ridiculous whilst he thinks he's awesome with his faux-fur) about to get his comeuppance before using a weapon to attack a man who was about to beat him fair-and-square. 

The five way match was really a lot of fun. 

Bayley's face when getting whipped into the seats was pretty awesome cowardice. Sasha/Becky is going to be pretty incredible. On an unconnected note, the AOP segments are also really fun. 

The Fiend stuff absolutely rules. It's some of the best and most unique presentation any character has ever had. They have the insane Firehouse segments AND the whole supernatural element with the lights going down and The Fiend taking down all in his path as Seth can do nothing but not make a sudden move for fear of his life.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kratosx23 said:


> Terrific, Bray attacked Braun. He's fucked.
> 
> Now there's only 3 scenarios.
> 
> ...


4. Braun vs Fiend next week with fiend going over and Fiend vs Seth at hiac. Since this match wasn't for the belt theres no way that braun should feel like hes entitled to a championship match at hiac


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else notice they've been going to commercial everytime Lacey's about to get into the ring? ever since Extreme Rules where the camera guy zoomed into her ass they've been scheduling her entrance right before they go to commercial, everytime right when she starts to bend over to get into the ring it goes to commercial. 

Really Vince? fucking really? what you got a whiff of people enjoying something and you had to snuff it out didn't you? can't even just get a different angle of her getting in the ring gotta just not let us see it at all now huh?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176321474673741825


This was my favorite part of the show. I LOL when I saw Sami and heard his laugh.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Also was Rusev on the show?? I fell asleep during the show so I might of missed him. I really hate the story, but why did they make him the father of Kanellis's baby then this week not bring it up (if he wasn't on the show).


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

:vince A'IGHT, PALS, we need to keep the belt on Seth Rollins while also protecting Bray Wyatt since the Internet nerds are cheering for him. I GOT AN IDEA, we should have BOTH Kane AND Braun Strowman cost the fat clown his match at Hell in a Cell. There's NO WAY the fattie will lose his momentum after that! I'M A GENIUS!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I want that Sami Zayn face on a t-shirt


----------



## WWE6298 (Jun 12, 2019)

Beautiful match Fatal-5-Way


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

The only good thing this week was the Ember Moon upside-down rope-stunner thing.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

oh boy things will get rough in this match next week.








❤

as for the title match it seems impossible that rey will win but they will probably have the match go 20 mins. afterwards there will be another Wyatt attack.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Highlights of this week's RAW includes the great heel work of King Baron Corbin and his match with Chad Gable was another good match. These two have great chemistry and the David/Goliath dynamic these two provide brings great crowd support for Gable. Nice to see the Viking Raiders move up from squashing jobbers and getting a win over the OC. I was fine with the Banks/Cross match too. Looks like Alexa Bliss is hardly getting boo's now either. She's been booked differently lately. 

Was that Ember Moon's first match in a month? And she jobbed to Lacey Evans? Poor gal needs to move to Smackdown where she can maybe shine. And speaking of jobbing, thats what EC3 did out there jobbing to Rusev. He even got the jobber entrance during the commercial break. So I guess all those losses Misterio took was because he was going to win the Fatal Five Way match to face Rollins in a Title match. I guess so. Just lol at Seth looking all scared at the Fiend to close the show though. The Fiend, my oh my. Wonder how long this booking will last for him.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Now THAT is how you end a RAW!!! Absolutely loved it, WWE putting out good tv for months now


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

There is no doubt in my mind come Hell in a Cell...

"and_ still_ WWE Universal Champion..."


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Mister Abigail said:


> The only good thing this week was the Ember Moon upside-down rope-stunner thing.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I fell asleep as the third hour started. What happened in fatal 5 and Braun/Seth?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I fell asleep as the third hour started. What happened in fatal 5 and Braun/Seth?


Rey won the 5 way, which will lead to Bray attacking him next week and continuing these legend beat downs. Bray interfered in Braun/Seth and destroyed Braun with two Mandible Claws, which means either interference at HIAC or a triple threat to water down his win, or "protect" him! Hooray!



Stormbringer said:


> Well....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off, Benoit beat the champion. Bray isn't going to beat the champion, that's the whole reason for Brauns inclusion, Braun is losing to whichever guy wins. The reason Michaels was included was they didn't trust Benoit to draw in a 1 on 1 match. 

Secondly, just as in Benoits case, even if he were to beat Seth, the triple threat is just a completely watered down format. Throwing in another guy lessens the achievement of winning because he's not doing it on his own, he's got another guy to help him wear the champion out. And on top of that, you know the finish if he wins is gonna be something dumb like Seth stomps Braun and then Bray is on the outside and he gets in and gives Seth the claw. They can't just put him over Seth. 

Look at all the big title wins in history. They're mostly all 1 on 1 matches. That's the format, that's what puts someone over. I should've known they would do something like this.



Hephaesteus said:


> 4. Braun vs Fiend next week with fiend going over and Fiend vs Seth at hiac. Since this match wasn't for the belt theres no way that braun should feel like hes entitled to a championship match at hiac


He hasn't wrestled on free tv yet. I'm assuming they want to try to avoid that as much as they can, plus he could get injured right before the PPV. Plus, if Bray beats Braun, I still see Braun interfering because that's just what Braun does. That's his character. Supposing that did happen as well, Bray beats Braun, then he attacks Rey after Seth beats Rey.....I still think Seth is winning, because Bray is too strong in this feud right now and Seth is too weak.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I wasn't expecting Ricochet to be eliminated that early it should have been down to him and Rey in the end, Anyway Rey mentioning Eddie was sweet, He dedicated his whole career to him in a meaningful manner.

I had a feeling Alexa wasn't going to sell her injury from last week despite live events but another Bliss/Banks match is more than welcome in my books.

I think Bray adding in a victims list isn't a bad idea with continuity either, They may not bother but him attacking Hogan and Flair next week would be epic.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

The Club looked badass with that new entrance.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> The Club looked badass with that new entrance.


It's still growing on me it sounded a little generic at first.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Folks this is gonna be a slobber knocker - :bahgawd


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jersey said:


> Folks this is gonna be a slobber knocker - <img src="http://i.imgur.com/xdkR0S7.png" border="0" alt="" title="JR" class="inlineimg" />


I hope Lexi kicks her ass for a bit before the inevitable job she's forced to do.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Blissed Phenomenon said:


> I hope Lexi kicks her ass for a bit before the inevitable job she's forced to do.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Blissed Phenomenon said:


> I hope Lexi kicks her ass for a bit before the inevitable job she's forced to do.


Id be shocked if it wasn't a protected ending. Not many faces on her level. Be a waste of a good match to give this away of free tv.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Blissed Phenomenon said:


> I hope Lexi kicks her ass for a bit before the inevitable job she's forced to do.


It'll be a fuck finish. Nikki eats the pins for that tag team. Prob DQ/Bayley interference or some shit.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ember actually had to tap to this


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> Ember actually had to tap to this


Further proof (as if we needed more) That Lacey is complete shit in the ring. Meanwhile a talent like Moon has to job.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Further proof (as if we needed more) That Lacey is complete shit in the ring. Meanwhile a talent like Moon has to job.


Ember Moon can't string two sentences together without sounding like a complete geek. She made Mandy Rose sound good on the mic ffs.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Decent Raw bar the obvious down points, Lacey, Seth’s promo’s, WWE’s insistence of doing stupid things with theme’s like adding that King piece to Corbin’s randomly, Michael Cole. I also didn’t really like the OC’s theme that much although the entrance itself was decent, I hope Gallows and Anderson keep their own theme.

You know it is coming, but I challenge anyone to actually raise a valid reason as to why The Fiend should lose to Seth? Bray’s over, plowing through everyone, they are even making Kevin Dunn’s zoom in camera shots work as that ending was perfect. I can only assume Seth goes over Rey before doing what needs to be done and laying down for Bray. Vince is going to Vince but it’s just ridiculous if you do not strike the iron while it is hot. And The Fiend/Bray is exactly what the WWE need in this AEW battle, as it’s something they don’t have.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Ember Moon can't string two sentences together without sounding like a complete geek. She made Mandy Rose sound good on the mic ffs.


Well #1 thats not true, and #2 why would that matter anyway when Im talking about in ring ability?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

WTF kind of commentary was that? “Can’t believe Bryan might win”! Really? He’s beaten most giants. Stop the underdog bullshit!


----------

